# Why No Dedicated PC Section?



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

Although each console gets its own subforum and sub-subforums keeping everything nice and organized, the sections related to PC gaming on this site are not as well defined.

There are a few members here (myself included) who are pretty handy and timely with offering advice to individuals who come here with queries related to their computer. Why not make a dedicated PC subforum? I think it would help to bring in a lot more traffic, new discussions, etc.

Obviously, GBATemp is much more console oriented, but with so many gamers switching to PC nowadays why not branch out?


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2013)

Why no post in dedicated site discussions & suggestions?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2013)

We dont?

http://gbatemp.net/forums/computer-games-and-technology.166/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought Computer Games and Technology was the section for PC games and such affairs.

I suppose more it is pretty hard to split things up here unless you already know the answer and a constant flurry of "wrong section" does not do so well. I could possibly see computer games and non gaming related computer discussions but I am not going to argue hard for it if for no other reason than you can not really separate the two that well.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why no post in dedicated site discussions & suggestions?


 
Thanks, sorry. Talk about egg on my face.



BortzANATOR said:


> We dont?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/forums/computer-games-and-technology.166/


 
Yes, that's one forum. For everything related to PC's. Here's the layout of the Xbox 360 section:

|-Microsoft Xbox 360 Discussions
|---Xbox 360 - Games & Content 
|---Xbox 360 - Console, Accessories and Hardware 
|---Xbox 360 - Hacking & Homebrew 
|---Xbox 360 - Scene Releases 
|---Xbox 360 - Tutorials & FAQs

Here's the layout of the PC section:

 |-Computers and shit, yo


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Thanks, sorry. Talk about egg on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there really enough PC content being posted on this site to warrant the addition of several new subforums? Personally I'd say there isn't.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

Minox said:


> Is there really enough PC content being posted on this site to warrant the addition of several new subforums? Personally I'd say there isn't.


 
I'm not certain, I'll leave it up to you guys.

Obviously GBATemp is console focused, but I think there are enough knowledgeable regulars here that a PC culture could be cultivated given the proper room to grow.

I would say that most people who access this site access it via PC, right?


----------



## Law (Jul 1, 2013)

I dunno that Wii U web browser is hot, hot, hot!

To be honest, I'm not seeing a whole lot of activity in general? Haven't been around for a while so maybe its just an off time. Summer vacation though so I'd expect a bunch of kids to be talking about mario or pokemon or something. If you want to talk PC gaming, there are other more focused forums you could try.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

Law said:


> I dunno that Wii U web browser is hot, hot, hot!
> 
> To be honest, I'm not seeing a whole lot of activity in general? Haven't been around for a while so maybe its just an off time. Summer vacation though so I'd expect a bunch of kids to be talking about mario or pokemon or something. If you want to talk PC gaming, there are other more focused forums you could try.


 
Right, but that's what I'm saying. Lots of members here are PC gamers, but don't post about their PC gaming here. They must go somewhere else!

Why not accommodate them here?

The reward for the latest contest was Steam vouchers, guys.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 1, 2013)

Down with the PC Master Race!


----------



## Law (Jul 1, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Right, but that's what I'm saying. Lots of members here are PC gamers, but don't post about their PC gaming here. They must go somewhere else!
> 
> Why not accommodate them here?
> 
> The reward for the latest contest was Steam vouchers, guys.


 
Personally I stopped posting here because it just wasn't a very active forum. If I want to go talk PC games I can go do it over in the Games section of SomethingAwful, which actually sees a lot of people posting, sharing, discussing, and having fun. It's not something this place seems to have any more (or ever had, in regards to the PC section)


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

Law said:


> Personally I stopped posting here because it just wasn't a very active forum. If I want to go talk PC games I can go do it over in the Games section of SomethingAwful, which actually sees a lot of people posting, sharing, discussing, and having fun. It's not something this place seems to have any more (or ever had, in regards to the PC section)


 
I see.

Well I'll leave it up to what you guys think is best. At the end of the day, everything that's done here is a community effort, so if this is not something that is desired by the community then that's OK.

Either way, I'll be kicking around for a while, and will be continuing to respond to questions/posts/etc. in the PC forum we have now to the best of my ability.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think there's enough activity in the PC forums, and when there is it's mostly computer help, not game discussion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a gaming PC and consoles, but I'm not complaining. If I ever need help (which isn't very often), there are other resources our there. It's not the end of the word if GBA Temp doesn't have an extensive section for PCs.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 1, 2013)

it would be cool to have an emulation section


----------



## Costello (Jul 2, 2013)

I have heard your suggestion. We could perhaps make the PC section as important as the other console sections.
GBAtemp's member base is traditionally console oriented, but there's no denying that a lot of PC gamers are around too.
We could have a PC Help subforum vs a PC Gaming subforum. And maybe more...


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 2, 2013)

Costello said:


> I have heard your suggestion. We could perhaps make the PC section as important as the other console sections.
> GBAtemp's member base is traditionally console oriented, but there's no denying that a lot of PC gamers are around too.
> We could have a PC Help subforum vs a PC Gaming subforum. And maybe more...


 
Thanks for listening!

Obviously, I'm operating under the "if you build it, they will come" principle, but based on the feedback of others I may be incorrect.


----------



## spiritofcat (Jul 2, 2013)

Perhaps it's a case of supply and demand.
It could be that the lack of individual sub-categories in the PC section is part of the reason why there's so little activity there.
If the PC section was split up into Games, Hardware, Hacking, Releases and Help sub-categories like all the other platforms are then maybe the PC gamers would feel more inclined to post stuff.
Even if it didn't make any immediate difference, it wouldn't cost much in terms of effort and resources to do it anyway would it?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think it'd go unused, but yeah segregating the gaming and tech help stuff wouldn't be bad.  It'd free up sticky space in the gaming section (since all the tech ones would be elsewhere), people could have more normal discussion threads for things that are currently-limited (minecraft, etc.)


----------



## Sop (Jul 2, 2013)

So what are everyone's thoughts on the Diablo 3 auction houses?

I personally don't like them.

Torchlight 2 > Diablo 3


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

Although each console gets its own subforum and sub-subforums keeping everything nice and organized, the sections related to PC gaming on this site are not as well defined.

There are a few members here (myself included) who are pretty handy and timely with offering advice to individuals who come here with queries related to their computer. Why not make a dedicated PC subforum? I think it would help to bring in a lot more traffic, new discussions, etc.

Obviously, GBATemp is much more console oriented, but with so many gamers switching to PC nowadays why not branch out?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 3, 2013)

if they do make a dedicated pc section id like a sub forum for game streams


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> if they do make a dedicated pc section id like a sub forum for game streams


Totally unrelated. Also, why? If people want to see someone else play a game, most of the time, you can find a let's play or gameplay of some sort on youtube. There is literally near zero demand for game streams.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 3, 2013)

I do think some of the reason its not as talked about (PC Games that is) is many don't see a section for it, I'm mainly a PC gamer as it goes though I do play consoles / handhelds too even I was unsure if it was OK to discuss PC Games on here given its more aimed for Consoles.

I would for one welcome a PC Games and PC Hardware section


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually I'm doing most of my gaming on my PC anyway these days,even though I tend to play slightly older titles that still run great on my not so top of the line PC, with the occasional Bioshock Infinite or Tomb Raider.
So I would say I also welcome the idea.


----------

